
Bringing Web 1.0 Forums Into Web 2.0 Social Networking - danielha
http://www.socialdegree.com/2007/03/15/bringing-web-10-forums-into-web-20-social-networking/
======
imp
I think the biggest reason to upgrade to a 2.0 type forum is to avoid losing
your users to a new site that is 2.0. Specifically, I'm thinking of the
migration of users from Slashdot to Digg/Reddit. In fact, the term
"slashdotted" might take on new meaning if these popular 1.0 sites get
displaced by new 2.0 sites.

